# Signblazer and Roland GX-24



## Skydiver (Jun 17, 2008)

I have just purchased a Roland GX-24 and I have been using Signblazer Elements for my vinyl cutting software for a PCut-630. My problem is the origin for the Pcut is on the right hand side (facing the cutter) but the origin for the Roland is on the left. How can I get Signblazer to change the origin (I have it set to the Roland GX-24 in the settings)?


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Why would you want to keep using Signblazer software? That would be the main reason I'm likely to upgrade from my USCutter.


----------



## Skydiver (Jun 17, 2008)

What do you use? Signblazer is a huge step up from Cutstudio and Artcut and does a heap of simple stuff that Photoshop does. I am only using the Trial version at present.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

The trial version is all you can get because the company is in limbo.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I will say hat the cut studio is a decent program, but I understand want to use another software if you're used to it. I still use my old cutter software with my Roland GX24. I have not used the signblazer though. The main difference is with cut studio,I use less vinyl because of where the cut starts. I think with other software other than Roland you may experience this too. ... JB


----------



## Skydiver (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the posts however my original problem remains:
My problem is the origin for the Pcut is on the right hand side (facing the cutter) but the origin for the Roland is on the left. How can I get Signblazer to change the origin (I have it set to the Roland GX-24 in the settings)?
Help on that would be good.
Cheers


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

I do not think you can set the origin for the Roland through the software. Can you set the origin on the Roland itself?


----------



## Skydiver (Jun 17, 2008)

I wondered about that but if the Pcut cuts from right to left with images, and the Roland cuts from left to right. If I set the origin of the Roland to the left hand side would it not want to cut further to the left?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Skydiver said:


> I wondered about that but if the Pcut cuts from right to left with images, and the Roland cuts from left to right. If I set the origin of the Roland to the left hand side would it not want to cut further to the left?


 
If you have the Roland driver selected, I would think it would know that your cutter cuts from left to right, and cut the proper way.

I could be wrong though....


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

I am trying to do the same thing. I just got my GX 24 and want to use signblazer with it until I can upgrade to illustrator. Are you able to make any cuts from signblazer to the GX24? or can you transfer your saved vectors from the SBD file to cutstudio? Any help would be awesome!

Thanks Matt


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

I know the Elements version we bundle with our units does not have Roland drivers, but the Pro version does, so I assume the topic starter had the Pro version.


----------



## vigilianty (Feb 15, 2011)

In order to swap Axis, and I think this is what you need, just follow this instructions:
Setting up the Roland GX-24 for Axis Swap By default, the new Roland GX-24 plotter is setup for cutting from left to right, rather than cutting down the length of the roll. Most sign specific software, such as SignLab, FlexiSign, and ProDeSIGN expects the orientation to run the length of the roll. Roland calls this Rotate 0 or Rotate 90. To change the default, follow these instructions:​ Load material in the machine.(the display will say *SETUP SHEET*, and *ROLL*
Press *ENTER*
_(Note that the cutting head will stop on the left hand side of the machine.)
_Press *MENU* button twice
Press *DOWN ARROW* once _(the top of the display says CONDITION)_
Press the *RIGHT ARROW* once _(the top of the display says FORCE)_
Press the *UP ARROW* twice _(the top of the display says ROTATE)_
Press the *RIGHT ARROW* once _(the bottom of the display says 0 deg)_
Press the *DOWN ARROW* once _(the bottom of the display says 90 deg)_
Press *ENTER*
Press the *MENU* button twice _(the top of the display says UNSETUP)_
Press *ENTER* _(the display says SELECT SHEET >ROLL)_
Press *ENTER*
(_Note that the head will now scan the size of the vinyl and stop on the right side of the material.)_​ THAT'S IT!
​


----------

